# Sputnik's in Australia?



## RattieQueen (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I'm looking to buy a large pink sputnik in Australia, but I can't find them anywhere? Anyone know of a place?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

http://www.vitamingrocer.com.au/Critter-Space-Pod-Large-11-x-11-x-8-p/313190.htm[URL="http://www.dealsrebates.com.au/lixit"]

[/URL]


----------



## RattieQueen (Jun 22, 2013)

Thankyou


----------

